

What's the best way to find testers for my new iphone app? - sjayman

So here we are after busting our back on an app for the past two months. Its a location-based dating app. Its still a bit shaky, but before we put more time into it, I really want to know what my target audience thinks about the app and its functionality. It's been built for folks between 18-30 years of age<p>Basically, I need to go out and talk to these prospects and watch them use the app and prioritize future functionality (or remove functionality :))<p>I've been told by friends that the best way to do this is to reach out with an ad on craigslist. This route costs about $10-25 per hour per person. We're doing all of this on a shoestring, so was wondering if you folks know of a better way to get a focus group put together on the cheap, or for free. (I am working with friends, but am worried about bias from that quarter)<p>Thanks so much for your help.
======
SHOwnsYou
Why not put an ad on Craigslist looking for testers (for free) and they can
email you for a free download code from itunes? A lot of people would try it
if they thought they were getting something for nothing.

Alternatively, post free download codes here and you will also probably get a
lot of people glad to install the app and poke around.

------
scottyallen
How about hanging out at your local Starbucks, and offer to buy people a cup
of coffee if they spend 10-15 minutes checking out your app and giving you
some feedback? A bit scary for the introverted hacker, I admit. But I bet you
get enough people to take you up on it to make it worth your while.

